# what is the mk3 fog light relay part number?



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

Or the large 3 digit number typically found on the RELAY.???


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: what is the mk3 fog light relay part number? (alex97jazzblue)*

The large 3 digit number 110.
The part number is 191 941 595.


_Modified by Fast VW at 1:44 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: what is the mk3 fog light relay part number? (Fast VW)*

do you need one?
steve


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: what is the mk3 fog light relay part number? (vanaman)*

i need one but if its any trouble or expensive dont worry about it...i went to the junkyard and even the cars with fogs didnt have the relay..not sure what happened to mine..guess the last shop i was in felt the need to take it.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: what is the mk3 fog light relay part number? (alex97jazzblue)*

$9 shipped?
steve


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: what is the mk3 fog light relay part number? (vanaman)*

fine, whats your paypal addres?? also just so were clear, this is a MK3 Fog Light Relay.


----------

